# Ex TRIDENT JUNCTURE 2018



## stellarpanther (6 Sep 2018)

Does anyone know of a possible EX coming up in Norway?  Didn't know we had people there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2018)

Yes


----------



## stellarpanther (7 Sep 2018)

Actually I just found more about it online.  Google is great.  It looks like Ex Trident Juncture 18, a huge NATO EX.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yes



I am responding to a Report to Mod. 
Try expand your answers a bit. It's obvious the poster was starting a conversation regarding the subject. Your post provided absolutely no value whatsoever. Don't make people pull teeth. Of course, you were just answering his question in the strict sense it was asked, but while you got your satisfaction at your little jest, it did nothing to further the subject or clear anything up. Except that you know something someone else doesn't, but won't share.

Please refrain from posts that don't add anything to the thread.

Milnet Staff


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2018)

Copy that, but it wasn't in jest.  Just trying to toe the line of info avail at the sight below with "things known thru work means".  

http://dgpaapp.forces.gc.ca/en/exercises/index.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Copy that, but it wasn't in jest.  Just trying to toe the line of info avail at the sight below with "things known thru work means".
> 
> http://dgpaapp.forces.gc.ca/en/exercises/index.html



So next time say Yes and add the link.


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Sep 2018)

Joint Force Command Naples has plenty of updated info on Ex Trident Juncture 18:
https://jfcnaples.nato.int/exercises/trident-juncture-18/trident-juncture-18-news

Norway feed here: https://forsvaret.no/en/exercise-and-operations/exercises/nato-exercise-2018


----------



## Ashkan08 (8 Sep 2018)

Are reservists deployed ( voluntarily ) for the whole duration of the exercise?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Sep 2018)

I've yet to see any official word that the CAF is participating, or what elements/units are going.  If you're interested, your unit might know if there are any CFTPO tasking for the ex.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Sep 2018)

From what I know, most of the LTF are coming from 5 Bde.  There may be reservists in the ORBAT, but I do not know.


----------



## Pwegman (17 Sep 2018)

Yes ,there's an exercise in Norway goin from October to November . Its an interoperability exercice with a few country of the Nato. You can get alot of information if you google Trident Juncture 18.
I know that because im goin there for the exercise and im leaving in about 2 weeks from Valcartier.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Sep 2018)

Pwegman said:
			
		

> Yes ,there's an exercise in Norway goin from October to November . Its an interoperability exercice with a few country of the Nato. You can get alot of information if you google Trident Juncture 18.
> I know that because im goin there for the exercise and im leaving in about 2 weeks from Valcartier.



Awesome. Weather-wise, that is absolutely the worst time of year to be in Norway. 

Numbers for Narvik, for example https://en.climate-data.org/location/6656/

It can go from torrential downpours to sleet and snow in the blink of an (hypothermic) eye


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Nov 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEQGbAHVj4o


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Nov 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEQGbAHVj4o



Clearly, no one walks anywhere anymore


----------



## MarkOttawa (15 Nov 2018)

Matthew Fisher, now CGAI Fellow amongst other things (no longer with Postmedia), on Trident Juncture 2018:


> Trident Juncture 18: NATO’s Norwegian Exercise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Underway (16 Nov 2018)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> At a cost of $28 million, Canada has sent the fourth largest national contingent to Norway. As well as warships, it has contributed eight CF-18 Hornets, an aerial refuelling tanker, _a spy plane _and a ground combat element built around 3rd Battalion, the Royal 22nd Regiment...



We have a SPY PLANE?  Must be so super secret no one knows about it.


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2018)

Underway said:
			
		

> We have a SPY PLANE?  Must be so super secret no one knows about it.



*sigh*

I guess the Aurora (ie. the Flying Winnebago) counts as a spy plane these days.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Nov 2018)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Matthew Fisher, now CGAI Fellow amongst other things (no longer with Postmedia), on Trident Juncture 2018:
> Mark
> Ottawa



Shocking... that looks like a non-issue toque  :rules:


----------



## sarahsmom (16 Nov 2018)

They are definitely issuing that toque at clothing in Petawawa.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Nov 2018)

Underway said:
			
		

> We have a SPY PLANE?


It _could_  be one of the Beechcraft King Air B200, which have been adapted for ELINT/SIGINT.


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It _could_  be one of the Beechcraft King Air B200, which have been adapted for ELINT/SIGINT.



It could, but the Auroras were there and they weren't mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Nov 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> It could, but the Auroras were there and they weren't mentioned elsewhere.


Hence the italics, with no further comment -- that whole 'staying in my lane' thing.

Although it answers the question on RCAF having "spy planes," since some may consider ELINT/SIGINT 'spying.'  :cheers:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Nov 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> It could, but the Auroras were there and they weren't mentioned elsewhere.



If they had flown, maybe they would have been mentioned


----------



## dapaterson (16 Nov 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> If they had flown, maybe they would have been mentioned



COA 1: Fly long boring missions.

COA 2: Develop a mysterious snag and spend your time hitting on statuesque Norwegian blondes saying "I'm a pilot, you know"


----------



## CBH99 (17 Nov 2018)

That's actually pretty impressive for the CF, I must say.

One of the smallest western militaries, and yet the 4th largest contingent...  

2000 troops, vehicles & weapons.  8 Hornets.  A tanker.  An Aurora.  And in an Article 5 scenario, I'm sure artillery & armoured units also.  Pretty good considering our deployments to Latvia, Ukraine, Mali, and Iraq right now.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Nov 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> If they had flown, maybe they would have been mentioned



 :rofl:   

Well, to be fair, they did fly "_to_" Norway... 

Hopefully, the 'situation' that happened will force people (GoC, CAF, RCAF leadership) to reconsider that "2035" timeline...   (I wasn't there but know what has been going on).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Nov 2018)

Underway said:
			
		

> We have a SPY PLANE?  Must be so super secret no one knows about it.



I've seen numerous media sources call a P-8 a 'spy plane' so...it's the soup de jour in this day and age.  Just like any track vehicles are 'tanks'...


----------



## Lumber (17 Nov 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> That's actually pretty impressive for the CF, I must say.
> 
> One of the smallest western militaries, and yet the 4th largest contingent...
> 
> 2000 troops, vehicles & weapons.  8 Hornets.  A tanker.  An Aurora.  And in an Article 5 scenario, I'm sure artillery & armoured units also.  Pretty good considering our deployments to Latvia, Ukraine, Mali, and Iraq right now.



You're neglecting to mention the 4 naval vessels we had deployed to TRJE18 (in addition to the 4 other Frigates, Asterix, and 3 other MCDVs deployed elsewhere).


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Nov 2018)

Lumber said:
			
		

> You're neglecting to mention the 4 naval vessels we had deployed to TRJE18 (in addition to the 4 other Frigates, Asterix, and 3 other MCDVs deployed elsewhere).



Don’t forget the Aurora that was (or still is) part of Op Projection.   

We need new planes, and sadly our fleet serviceability issues are only going to get worse.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Nov 2018)

And, the RCAF Transport Sqn's going like mad to keep things moving back and forth...TJ, OP Projection, Mali, Latvia, OP IMPACT.  You only have to go to a place like Hickam to see how small the RCAF really is.

* there was a 2 plane LRP Det on TJ

** you can't measure on a military solely on 'how much stuff is out the door', you have to measure it against things like strategic/operational/tactical effects as well.  Personally, I'd say "don't pat ourselves on the back too much, yet"...


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Dec 2018)

EITS: agreed. But it seems to me that, unlike a few years ago, at least they are trying. I don’t think Canada will ever reach for meaningful, measurable strategic effects to measure by Hickam airlift standards.  Operational in theatre, sure. Tactical, yes if everything is in place and working and it is safe.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Dec 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> That's actually pretty impressive for the CF, I must say.
> 
> One of the smallest western militaries, and yet the 4th largest contingent...
> 
> 2000 troops, vehicles & weapons.  8 Hornets.  A tanker.  An Aurora.  And in an Article 5 scenario, I'm sure artillery & armoured units also.  Pretty good considering our deployments to Latvia, Ukraine, Mali, and Iraq right now.


.

Almost a junior, temporary version of 4 CMBG plussed up with CAST. :nod:

Regards

G2G


----------



## dapaterson (3 Dec 2018)

If we were truly serious, we'd have Chinooks out there too...


----------



## CBH99 (4 Dec 2018)

I'm guessing there was plenty of tactical airlift with the EU countries there in their own backyard.  Between Mali & the training pipeline, 15 birds doesn't go all that far.

I'm sure in a real Article 5 situation, there'd be some Chinooks there.


----------

